# Announcing Composing Tips



## Akarin

I'm really happy to announce the launch of composingtips.com. On it, you will not only find my tips & tricks video but also downloadable project files, MIDI exports and stems that go with each video. I also share some of my templates, expression maps and Kontakt multis.

Go and register today, it's free!


----------



## Jay Panikkar

Registered.


----------



## Denkii

Nice!
Good luck with your new platform Nico!


----------



## Akarin

Jay Panikkar said:


> Registered.



Awesome! You are member n°150


----------



## Akarin

Denkii said:


> Nice!
> Good luck with your new platform Nico!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Garlu

Great Nico!!! Thanks for doing that! I am in!


----------



## Akarin

Garlu said:


> Great Nico!!! Thanks for doing that! I am in!



Thanks a lot! Looking forward to see you on there!


----------



## Mornats

It's great to finally put a face to Bob!


----------



## Akarin

Mornats said:


> It's great to finally put a face to Bob!



Isn't he a beautiful shiny piece of robot, this Bob, huh?


----------



## Mornats

Akarin said:


> Isn't he a beautiful shiny piece of robot, this Bob, huh?


Yes. And I read that in Bob's voice. Seriously though, I'm looking forward to joining and exploring your new site.


----------



## Oliver

I have "GOT in"  thx


----------



## easyrider

Registered.


----------



## Akarin

Oliver said:


> I have "GOT in"  thx



Yay! Welcome 



easyrider said:


> Registered.



And welcome too!


----------



## Fab

nice!

edit: CC lanes switching, a problem I never knew I had. Now it's not a problem. Hehe thanks again.


----------



## Akarin

Fab said:


> nice!
> 
> edit: CC lanes switching, a problem I never knew I had. Now it's not a problem. Hehe thanks again.



Hahah... Yes, it's not a problem until you spend half a day fighting with the CC curves of 30+ tracks until everything sounds balanced :-p I'll soon publish a video on how to control more than 5 instruments at once.


----------



## Yogevs

Would there a difference between following the website and your YouTube channel?


----------



## Akarin

Yogevs said:


> Would there a difference between following the website and your YouTube channel?



Yes, definitely. On YouTube, I can't post files so there are no included MIDI exports, project files, etc. Also, I plan on releasing some longer form tutorials on Composing Tips only as they are made of both text and video.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Nico,

I registered to your composing tips website. 

Thanks for creating another cool place to learn, and share our knowledge about composing music. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Akarin

muziksculp said:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> I registered to your composing tips website.
> 
> Thanks for creating another cool place to learn, and share our knowledge about composing music.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp



Thanks man! Much appreciated Let me know if there's anything in particular that you'd like to see!


----------



## ChristianM

registered 
THANKS !


----------



## muziksculp

Akarin said:


> Thanks man! Much appreciated Let me know if there's anything in particular that you'd like to see!



Hi Nico, You are very welcome. 

Sure, I will think of some interesting topics, or techniques that might be helpful to us, that you might be interested in discussing, and let you know. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## eakwarren

Hmmm. I get an email validation error when attempting to subscribe. Thoughts @Akarin?


----------



## Akarin

eakwarren said:


> Hmmm. I get an email validation error when attempting to subscribe. Thoughts @Akarin?



Weird. First time I see this 😮 What browser are you using?


----------



## eakwarren

Akarin said:


> Weird. First time I see this 😮 What browser are you using?



Safari and Chrome both on MacOS and iOS, and Edge on Win10. I also tried an alternate gmail address and my work email (non gmail) and get the same validation error. I see others have registered ok; I wonder if it’s something with my internet provider. I’m located in northwest USA.


----------



## tebling

eakwarren said:


> Safari and Chrome both on MacOS and iOS, and Edge on Win10. I also tried an alternate gmail address and my work email (non gmail) and get the same validation error. I see others have registered ok; I wonder if it’s something with my internet provider. I’m located in northwest USA.



Same problem. I'm on Firefox on Win10. Also in PNW USA


----------



## Max Bonsi

Hi Nico I am in!
No problem with the registration
Thanks for this!
Do you have kids?
If Yes where do you find the time to do this!!? 😉
See u soon then!

Max


----------



## eakwarren

@Akarin and @tebling: I successfully registered using a free VPN connecting from Florida, USA. I was then able to login without the VPN.


----------



## tebling

eakwarren said:


> @Akarin and @tebling: I successfully registered using a free VPN connecting from Florida, USA. I was then able to login without the VPN.



Thanks for the tip! I tried again just now and I was able to register without a VPN


----------



## Akarin

Max Bonsi said:


> Do you have kids?



That’s a very random question 😂 ...but yes, I do. 7 of them.


----------



## Max Bonsi

Akarin said:


> That’s a very random question 😂 ...but yes, I do. 7 of them.


ooohhh mamma mia!!


----------



## JoeWatkin

@Akarin - thanks, I've just registered it looks great!


----------

